# Hello I'm new - advice needed for pregnant kitty



## tashap1988

Hi I'm hair looking for some advice with my pregnant kitty we do not know how far pregnant she is we only realised 3 weeks ago when her nipples became pink and swollen she is 14 months old and has always been real slim we can feel kittens moving like big lumps n can feel popping and bubbling the fur off her nipples has come off and they are swollen and crusty I thought maybe 7 weeks but she looks tiny compared to others is this just because she is small anyway


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988




----------



## marie73

Welcome!

She's so pretty, what's her name?

Someone will be along with advice for you, we have lots of members with baby experience. :grin:


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you her name is minnie ? xxx


----------



## catloverami

It could be that Minnie is small, and also that she may be carrying two or three kitties. 

Here's a chart to figure out her due date. Go from date the nipples first pinked up. 
Cat Pregnancy Calendar - Determine The Date Of Birth

Decide where it is you want her to have the kittens. A quiet out of the way place is ideal.....a space in the bottom of a closet would be good to put in a cardboard box, or better yet the bottom half of a cat carrier. Line it with several newspapers, and a soft piece of cloth. She will likely get in and scratch around. Some cats will accept your chosen place; others will prefer to find their own. Discourage her by blocking access under a bed as it is difficult to observe the birthing, checking on kitties, etc. from there. She may have some discharge just before birthing, and will likely be restless going from place to place, and may be panting. Once she has birthed the first kitten she will stay with it until all kittens are birthed.
Cat Labor - The Two Stages Of Labor And Birth For Cats

Do not allow her to go outdoors after birthing the kittens. It is possible for a female to come into heat shortly after birthing and get pregnant again. When the kittens are weaned at around 10 weeks, do get Minnie spayed. Unfortunately black cats are often the last ones to be adopted at a shelter or rescue because some people still view them as bad luck or other silly superstitions.


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you very much for your advise ???. I got her a few birthing boxes with blankets in she has no interest in them but she seems to be goin from room to room the past few days lookin for places so I will try movin the boxes to where she prefers. She is bein very affectionate and following me around all the time. X


----------



## tashap1988

Does anyone know how far along she could be? We can feel the baby's movin it feels like there's 2 n they feel big but she just looks small??


----------



## marie73

Do you have a vet lined up in case there are complications?


----------



## tashap1988

No I'm goin to ring tomorrow n try get her a checkup to. I'll be sure to keep everyone posted on when our little cherubs will arrive. Excited ??? xxxx


----------



## tashap1988

*Pregnant cat*

Do pregnant cats mostly go big in the last 2 weeks?






this is my pregnant beauty minnie ?? xx


----------



## catloverami

"Go big in the last 2 weeks?" Yes. 

And the last few days she may have some clear discharge from her vagina, and in last week you may see some milk leaking from her nipples. 
She sounds like a very sweet girl and wants her Mommy with her during the birthing.

Good luck and we look forward to an update.


----------



## tashap1988

Thanks she is a little beauty I will comfort her as much as I can I think she will want me to be close during birth. Thanks for advice I will keep an eye on we I look forward to showin off our little brood when they arrive xx


----------



## NebraskaCat

catloverami said:


> Do not allow her to go outdoors after birthing the kittens. It is possible for a female to come into heat shortly after birthing and get pregnant again. When the kittens are weaned at around 10 weeks, do get Minnie spayed.


Definitely this!


----------



## tashap1988

She keeps following me around n lyin next to me gettin me to rub her stomach and I can feel baby's moving and bubbling x


----------



## tashap1988

Yes I'm keeping her indoors now until kittens are weaned and will be getting her an kittens spayed x


----------



## tashap1988

. Hi all the past few hours my cat has been abit anxious and I keep finding her in the bath and sink. Is this her nesting?? Xx


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tashap,
It could mean she's getting close to having kittens!
A mama's temperature goes up, as they get closer, so will often look for cooler spots to lay in! Like the tub or sink!
I hope other's will have more advice, ideas, and suggestions for you!
Sharon


----------



## tashap1988

Thanks you I'm keeping a close eye on her she has no milk production yet though she been edgy like something is bothering her feel sorry for my poor girl. X


----------



## tashap1988

She sat on the table before an there was a little wet patch I wiped it with tissue n it was pink but just a tiny bit. But she doesn't have milk or anyfin yet should I be worried ?. Because I am new to this xx


----------



## catloverami

A "pink" is normal. I think she is getting close to kittening in a few days perhaps.


----------



## tashap1988

Ok thank you ive seen and felt the kittens moving loads today really sticking out her side and wiggling about x


----------



## tashap1988

Hi guys sorry for all the questions it's jut I'm new to this ?. Last nyt I found my cat sleeping in her birthing box she hasn't been near it since I set it up a week ago and this mornin I can still see the baby's keep sticking out her sides ive checked her nipples as ive done everyday and the milk comes right to the tip of her nipple but doesn't actually come out is this normal for now is it just getting ready to come out also she keeps following me around getting me to stroke her stomach poor baby ?


----------



## Marcia

I took my feral mommas home on Friday and 1 gave birth almost a week later. She was having discharging before last Friday so that can go on quite awhile. She got HUGE just before giving birth. One day you will wake up to little mews and a litter of newbies! No need to worry, momma does all the work.


----------



## tashap1988

Ok thank you she keeps havin a few random tense ups of the belly an a little meow and won't let me go anywhere she's following me wherever I go I'm even ironing now an she is sat on the ironing board right next to the iron which she is usually scared of xx


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988

Could my cat be at the start of labour? She keeps meowing at me loads which she doesn't really do. She won't let me leave her an keeps rolling on her side an them gets back up n then lies down again. Last night I noticed small bit of dry blood on her vagina but not seen any mucas plug xx


----------



## Marcia

She might be. Don't sweat this so much. Let nature take it's course. Momma kitties have been birthing long before we got them into our homes. In the meantime set her up with a dark covered nesting area. Maybe a nesting box within a cardboard box tucked into a closet somewhere. Some place quiet, safe and comfy. I lined the bottom of a carrier with blankets and towels for one of my feral mommas and she took to it right away. Hasn't left it since giving birth.


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you for advice xx??


----------



## tashap1988

P






poor minnie has had enough of being pregnant ?


----------



## BotanyBlack

had a foster girl who was having her first (and last) litter. She was young and the process was nothing she had ever been through. I ended up sitting near the birthing box with a book, because every time she had a contraction, she would reach out to touch me for comfort. I think your girl Minnie just needs some emotional support.


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you I definitely think she wants me near by to support her she's wondering what's happening poor girl. Hopefully not long left. I'll be with her every step of the way as long as she wants me there. X


----------



## tashap1988

Hello everyone I have just been to the vets with my minnie to get her checked all is well and he says she has just under a week left so due anytime ?? excited. He's predicted 3/4 kittens. Her temp was 100.1 (she was not pleased with this invasion?) Just a waiting game now xx


----------



## tashap1988

Oh and I asked about nipples earlier on another thread but he checked and said they are fine they have milk crusted around them that's why they look dry x


----------



## catloverami

Thanks for the update....yes, I know what it's like going through this "waiting game". [groan!]


----------



## tashap1988

Haha in probably more anxious than she is haha she probably laughing at me. I'm leaving her in peace hen she needs me I'll be there xx


----------



## tashap1988

Anybody know what colour a pregnants cat discharge should be? X


----------



## catloverami

Definitely not anything whitish, or yellowish like pus and/or with a very foul odor. That would be a medical emergency as it may indicate pyometra=infection in the uterus and a very serious condition.


----------



## tashap1988

Minnie has a pinkish crust by her vagina ive wiped it a bit n then few hours later I'll notice a little bit more x


----------



## tashap1988

She's been in her birthing box all day still been eating n drinking few odd meows but think a couple days an them babies will be here ??. I'm inpatient if u hadn't guessed hehe ? xx


----------



## Marcia

When you least expect it the babies will be here. If she starts licking her self ALOT just let her and let nature take it's course. Keep her in a quiet, dark area and just barely peek in to make sure all is well. Don't overly disturb her.


----------



## tashap1988

Ok thank you she has a nice cosy spot and i got her a dog cage and put bedding in and a black sheet over so it's cosy inside. She keeps constantly meowing this morning so maybe she is gettin ready ?. X


----------



## Jenny bf

Ooh look forward to new kitten photos soon


----------



## tashap1988

Yes I will put some up when she has them ?? xx


----------



## Arianwen

Since you've mentioned that she is really small, be ready to take her to a vet if she is struggling - she ight need a caesarean.


----------



## tashap1988

I will do ive got number on speed dial an a cat box ready to go incase we have to rush the vet an good thing is it's only about 5mins away x


----------



## tashap1988

Hi all my Minnie's is obsessing over cleaning herself today all over she will walk a few steps then stop and clean over and over and walkin round meowin she's been havin discharge like cleanish cloudy colour and last night she kept escaping from the kitchen in the middle of the night and cryin outside my door. And she has been gettin these twitches in her back today every so often could she be in labour x


----------



## tashap1988

*Pregnant cat*

Do cats get twitches in there back and tail when labour is near mine has had them all day and cryin an won't settle x


----------



## catloverami

Twitching, restlessness are all signs of late stages of pregnancy. As long as she is eating, being affectionate, and otherwise normal behaviour she's more than likely OK. Relax, she's getting near but not quite there yet.


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you x


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tashap,
How are things going for the little mama to be?
Keeping All Paws Crossed for her! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67

I just read this thread! Any news on the babies yet?


----------



## tashap1988

Hi all still nothing yet she's still very restless and constant grooming. But no contractions or anything yet just going to keep an eye on her hopefully soon. more waiting ? haha....


----------



## tashap1988

I can see my cats mucous plug just coming out a little bit of her vagina it's not out yet it's just the tip of it comin out is this normal??


----------



## catloverami

Yes normal, labor should start soon, but may take more than a day or two.


----------



## tashap1988

Hi still no kittens. Today minnie had yellow discharge from her vagina I wiped it away and it looks swollen and red should I ring the vets as I though yellow discharge was not good?? X


----------



## BotanyBlack

Wouldn't hurt to call a Vet. Discharge before labor should be clear or Pinkish (if some blood is mixed in).

Maybe someone who breed will chime in here though with more advise.


----------



## catloverami

Yellow discharge (especially foul odor) is NOT good.....ring your vet for an immediate appointment.


----------



## tashap1988

It doesn't smell it's yellowish clear but I'll ring vet to be sure thanks x


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tashap,
Keeping All Paws Crossed for Little Mama!
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack

Hoping it's nothing but pre labor discharge!


----------



## tashap1988

Thanks you I rang emergency vets they said it just sounds like her mucous plug ive just got to keep an eye on her and if there's anymore or she is distressed or not drinking n passing fluids then ring back and they will book me in to take her up to get checked.


----------



## tashap1988

She's seems absolutely fine for now so hopefully just pre labour ??


----------



## BotanyBlack

crosses fingers for healthy kittens.


----------



## MsPepper

Are the babies here yet?


----------



## tashap1988

Hi thanks all we have been the vets all is well and the vet who seen her today said the other one was well off because she only feels 8weeks now so still could be a week left. Was panicking thinkin she should of had them by now but alway I know there fine she's fine and by next week them beauties should be here ??


----------



## tashap1988

She's started leaking milk tonight does this mean labour is soon x


----------



## BotanyBlack

getting close. lets see.. the date you first posted was about 3 weeks after she "pinked up" .. which happens around 18-21 days into pregnancy I think.. plus the time this thread has been active... The gestation period for a cat is 63-65 days on average. This varies between cat though, and anywhere between 60 to 70 days is normal. so she is right on time... some cats start dripping 48 hours before birth, others right as they go into labor..

Basically it is now a waiting game.


----------



## tashap1988

Thanks she has a lot of discharge today Aswell so I definitely think it will be soon xx


----------



## tashap1988

Discharge keeps coming out and she's licking it away is this ok?


----------



## BotanyBlack

it is quite normal.


----------



## tashap1988

Thanks she has started getting mild tightenings not close together just every now an then ive left her in a quite room with everything she needs x


----------



## tashap1988

Hi all just to keep my post updated minnie has been the vets she in in labour but only pre labour so the vet said coul still be a couple Days before she goes into active labour the kittens are right down in the birth canal jut waiting to be born ??? excited xx


----------



## BotanyBlack

Lots of luck! Lets see some healthy kittens!


----------



## tashap1988

Thank you ?? he said he can feel 3-4 but there could be more hiding xx


----------



## Speechie

Waiting anxiously for healthy kitten pix! Hope all goes smoothly


----------



## tashap1988

Still nothin yet she's bein very restless today pacing from room to room an she's not ate much of her food she's just had a load of poop and the last bit of it was all runny is this her just emptying her system?? Xx


----------



## BotanyBlack

sounds like she is very close. Just keep an eye on her for complications.


----------



## catloverami

Maybe tonight is_ the_ night?


----------



## BotanyBlack

How goes it. Get some sleep?


----------



## tashap1988

It's afternoon here. Minnie is resting she's started to get contractions every half an hour but they only last about 30 seconds and she will lie on her side n squirm as try come but that's all. Will thy just be braxton hicks? Or do they start slow and gradually build? Xx


----------



## BotanyBlack

must be evening for you now LOL. How is she doing? Still restless?


----------



## tashap1988

It's 5:13pm haha. Still restless not progressed anymore still having mild contractions x


----------



## catloverami

I would be concerned IF she is: 

(a) continuing to have fairly strong labor pains at frequent intervals and nothing is happening over a couple hours......her first kitten may be a _breech presentation_ (bum first) which can be more difficult to push out than head first and is stuck; 

(b) if she's had strong labor pains with frequent intervals and then _contractions stop_ and she is very tired and exhausted. She may have developed [I"uterine inertia [/I]and you will need to take her the vet to get a_hormone shot (oxytocin)_ to get her uterus contracting again. Uterine inertia can also happen after the birth of one or two or three kittens.

(c) or failing success of oxytocin, she will need a _C-section_.

I hope none of these scenarios happen and she has normal deliveries of her kitties, but if she is getting tired and exhausted, be prepared to take her to the vet right away, and have your carrier ready to go. 

Here's hoping for normal and easy deliveries. (fingers crossed!) :thumb


----------



## tashap1988

Thanks I've rang vet they said its ok because she's not having proper contractions yet there just mild ones gettin ready for the proper ones she's not straining or tryin to push or anyfin she's just gettin ready but I'm hoping tonight will be the night as she's stayed in the same room all day. Fingers crossed ??? xx


----------



## Speechie

Good Luck tonight!


----------



## Blumpy710

Just read this. So exciting. My cat had her kittens on my bed under the covers while I was at work. I had no idea when she was due since I stole her from the farm next door. What a surprise that was. Good luck, can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## BotanyBlack

Any news. How is the mom to be?


----------



## tashap1988

Still nothing yet she's fine in her self having a few contractions again this morning and seem to be lasting a little longer gettin stronger so maybe today could be the day if not I'm demanding to get her seen at the vet xx


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Tashap!
Checking in to see how mama kitty is doing!
I bet you're getting nervous and excited!
All Paws Crossed for her, and healthy kittens soon!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie

Thinking of you, hope the kittens are safely here


----------



## BotanyBlack

Sending good thoughts your way. hoping for healthy mom and babies.


----------



## tashap1988

No babies still ??. There still wriggling away inside her. Her stomach has dropped loads she doesn't seem near as wide as what she has been the past week and she's following me everywhere she doesn't want to be alone x


----------



## Speechie

Sounds like it may start soon- go snuggle and rest near her if you can. Good luck?


----------



## tashap1988

She's been doing some digging and scratching in her box think she's tryin to get it cosy ?


----------



## BotanyBlack

got a good book , laptop? sounds like you need to get comfy soon LOL


----------



## tashap1988

She has ate like a horse today though so maybe not I read there appetite drops before labour? She has meowed for more food today and hen I have her more she ate the lot x


----------



## Speechie

Any news?


----------



## tashap1988

Nothing she's had her milk more over a week now so I was sure she would of had them by now she's been nesting past few days that's about it x


----------



## tashap1988

today could be the day nesting and complete change in personality ??


----------



## tashap1988

Not nestin on that pic like she was just having a chill on my bed hehe x


----------



## BotanyBlack

She looked nice and comfy. 

I know she HAS to be close now!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Any day now...and you'll finally be seeing some kittens!
Prayers that all goes well for mama cat and kittens! 
Sharon


----------



## tashap1988

Aww thank you I feel like we've been waiting forever now haha. Hopefully by the weekend ???


----------



## tashap1988

Minnie is in labour!!!! Xx


----------



## catloverami

FINALLY! fingers crossed for safe delivery of mom and kitties.


----------



## tashap1988

2 kittens up to now but I think the second has twisted feet at the back it's like there curled over ?? xx


----------



## tashap1988

3 now xx


----------



## BotanyBlack

Yay kittens. They were pretty scrunched in there. give the little ones a bit before worrying. Legs and feet may straighten.


----------



## MsPepper

Aww they finally coming. Can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## tashap1988

4 now can still feel atleast one more in there xx


----------



## tashap1988

T






there is 4 but there on top of each other haha x


----------



## tashap1988

I think 2 are black one is black and beige stripey with a white beard and a black and white one xx


----------



## tashap1988

She's not let me leave the room but I don't mind it's been a great experience x


----------



## tashap1988

the black and white kitten is sat on top of the other black kitten xx


----------



## Jenny bf

At last! She has had us all hanging in there


----------



## tashap1988

She's had 4 but there's more movin inside I think one more but her contractions have stopped the vet said to just watch her and fone back in 2 hours x


----------



## catloverami

She's probably finished now? Sounds like she birthed easily and kittens are all OK....the one with the twisted legs will likely straighten out. Looks like the black & white bi-color kitty is going to be longhair. The one with the white chin and "black and beige stripey" marking is likely going to be a _brown tabby_. Possibly she has another on the way if she's still having contractions. Yes by all means call the vet in 2 hrs. if she hasn't had it yet. A very good and proud mommy! She's going to look after her kitties very well. You must be very happy but tired from all the anticipation and stress. It's such a relief when a long pregnancy is finally over.


----------



## tashap1988

Yes I thought a couple looked like long hair there so cute I'm so proud of her she had a struggle with her first kitten but I put my hands against her feet and she used them to push against and got it out then the others came within 10mins of each other easily. She looks very sore and swollen down below poor kitty. Oh and she ate a few time during labour the greedy guts haha xx


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## tashap1988

The black and white one is actually white white tabby couloured patches now she's dried you can see it. It's lovely xx


----------



## tashap1988




----------



## catloverami

Ok, so she looks like she has a brown tabby and white bi-color, a black, a brown classic tabby, and a tortoiseshell (a very dark one) that is lying next to the tabby and the black. Once the kitties have settled on "their" teat they will go back to the same one. Sometimes they will fight over one, but just let them it figure out. If you have to take her to the vet, take her with the kittens.


----------



## Arianwen

Can't see the pictures all that well, but look adorable.


----------



## kbear

congrats! so 4 is the grand total? idk about cats but with human moms we used cold packs right after birth to relieve the pain and swelling. idk if cats would even appreciate that or leave it in place? might help..


----------



## marie73

time for a new thread!!! :grin:


----------

